# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Thanh trượt vuông nào được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay?

## Thanh Trượt Cpc

Tôi có một người bạn đặt ra cho tôi một câu hỏi. Theo mày thì thiết bị thanh trượt vuông của hãng nào đang được sử dụng nhiều nhất tại Việt Nam? Tại sao?
1/ Trượt vuông Bosch rexroth- Đức
2/ THK -Nhật
3/ CPC- Đài Loan
4/ Hiwin- Đài Loan
5/ TBI- Đài Loan
6/ Các hãng khác
Theo các anh chị trong diễn đạt có ý kiến như thế nào về vấn đề này, có thể giúp em không?

----------


## solero

Quan trọng là đối tượng nào thôi.
- DIYer thì tùy theo nguồn hàng bãi, ngoài bãi loại nào chiếm % nhiều thì anh em cũng vậy. Ngày trước chủ yếu THK, IKO, NSK. Các nhãn HIWIN, Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan dạo này thấy ngoài bãi cũng nhiều lên dần.
- Nhà sản xuất trong nước thường dùng 2 nhãn chính là TBI (sản phẩm thường) và HIWIN (sản phẩm cao hơn tí). Giờ hàng nhái nhiều chả biết đâu mà lần.

Còn CPC nhà bác cần phải chất lượng tốt, giá cạnh tranh. Còn không chắc còn phải PR, SPAM, ADS Google, Facebook vài năm nữa mới có tên trong các nhà sản xuất máy móc.

----------

Thanh Trượt Cpc

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngoài TBI , Hiwin copy của china khi mua mới , thì bác cứ đi ra các bãi rã máy thấy loại nào nhiều nhất thì anh em xài nhiều nhất.

----------


## Thanh Trượt Cpc

> Quan trọng là đối tượng nào thôi.
> - DIYer thì tùy theo nguồn hàng bãi, ngoài bãi loại nào chiếm % nhiều thì anh em cũng vậy. Ngày trước chủ yếu THK, IKO, NSK. Các nhãn HIWIN, Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan dạo này thấy ngoài bãi cũng nhiều lên dần.
> - Nhà sản xuất trong nước thường dùng 2 nhãn chính là TBI (sản phẩm thường) và HIWIN (sản phẩm cao hơn tí). Giờ hàng nhái nhiều chả biết đâu mà lần.
> 
> Còn CPC nhà bác cần phải chất lượng tốt, giá cạnh tranh. Còn không chắc còn phải PR, SPAM, ADS Google, Facebook vài năm nữa mới có tên trong các nhà sản xuất máy móc.


Quan trọng em hỏi ở đây là về mặt chất lượng của hàng chính hãng được mọi người quan tâm?

----------


## Thanh Trượt Cpc

> Quan trọng là đối tượng nào thôi.
> - DIYer thì tùy theo nguồn hàng bãi, ngoài bãi loại nào chiếm % nhiều thì anh em cũng vậy. Ngày trước chủ yếu THK, IKO, NSK. Các nhãn HIWIN, Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan dạo này thấy ngoài bãi cũng nhiều lên dần.
> - Nhà sản xuất trong nước thường dùng 2 nhãn chính là TBI (sản phẩm thường) và HIWIN (sản phẩm cao hơn tí). Giờ hàng nhái nhiều chả biết đâu mà lần.
> 
> Còn CPC nhà bác cần phải chất lượng tốt, giá cạnh tranh. Còn không chắc còn phải PR, SPAM, ADS Google, Facebook vài năm nữa mới có tên trong các nhà sản xuất máy móc.


Hàng CPC nói về chất lượng nó gần giống như hàng của Đức rồi, giá cũng tương đương HIWIN nữa, nhưng ý kiến mọi người không biết thế nào, chứ em thấy hàng CPC này cũng tốt đó.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác bán CPC thì phải thấy CPC nó tốt chứ sao .... để nhận xét 1 cách chính xác và khách quan thì chỉ có thực tế mới chứng minh được , mà thực tế chứng minh được thì khách hàng xài CPC phải lên tiếng phản hồi thì mới đúng, mà đúng hơn nữa thì phải xài nhiều loại thì mới biết loại nào ok.


mà bác chủ đã từng xài hàng germany lần nào chưa ? em thì từng đi sing mua hàng mới chánh hãng , giá cao tới nóc nhưng được 1 cái là sau 9 năm xài nó chưa rơ, vẫn chính xác , chắc có lẽ người ta chạy nhẹ nhàng , vật liệu mềm mại quá nên nó vẫn tốt... cũng may khách hàng trả tiền cho cái đó chứ em trả thì em khóc thét , chỉ 1 cây ray dài 450 và 1 block size 15  thôi quy ra tiền thời điểm này đủ em mua 3 bộ cả ray và visme hàng 2nd còn leng keng mà vẫn dư chút chút.... giá của nó là 495 dola sing thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

thời điểm này em ra bãi thấy máy japan xài THK , NSK, IKO, Star ( germany ) thì em tin mấy thương hiệu này , mấy năm sau em ra bãi mà thấy máy japan xài CPC thì em tin CPC nó tốt.

----------


## solero

Xin bác chỉ ra hãng nào nổi tiếng đã sử dụng trượt của bác trên máy của họ để anh em mở mang.

----------


## maxx.side

Có khi phải hỏi bên nhà máy CPC, các máy gia công ra thanh trượt CPC xài ray trượt loại nào thì nó tốt mới đúng  :Big Grin:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hàng CPC nói về chất lượng nó gần giống như hàng của Đức rồi, giá cũng tương đương HIWIN nữa, nhưng ý kiến mọi người không biết thế nào, chứ em thấy hàng CPC này cũng tốt đó.


Nghe như có cái mùi gì ở đâu đây.  :Big Grin:

----------

cuong, ppgas

----------


## Diyodira

> Nghe như có cái mùi gì ở đâu đây.


mùi gì ở đây hà bác?

chỉ hơi lộ và phô chút thôi, làm thương mại kiểu đó chắc sống được dăm ba bữa.

thanks

----------

Thanh Trượt Cpc

----------


## CKD

Nếu mà nói hàng taiwan mà gần giống hàng Đức chắc ý đang nói là giống được cái mã bề ngoài ấy. Còn chất lượng thì tốt hay không tốt chứ giống là giống thế nào?
Vậy nên là hiểu rồi đó, được cái mã thôi, chất thì miễn bàn. Chứ nếu bảo tốt như hàng Đức thì bọn Đức nỏ tự tử chết rồi. Luyện kim thì so với japan trước đê rồi hãy tới EU. CPC về thương hiệu chưa vượt được HIWIN, nói gì vượt qua THK hay những thương hiệu mạnh khác.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trước đây em có cặp ray ghi chữ cpc em còn ko biết của hãng nào .tưởng một model của hiwin.tbi.hay pmi nữa .tra mạng mãi mới thấy của cpc thì mới biết của cpc .hãng này thấy it gặp .PMI còn thấy nhiều hơn .nhiều nhất là HSR và SR của thk

----------


## Thanh Trượt Cpc

> bác bán CPC thì phải thấy CPC nó tốt chứ sao .... để nhận xét 1 cách chính xác và khách quan thì chỉ có thực tế mới chứng minh được , mà thực tế chứng minh được thì khách hàng xài CPC phải lên tiếng phản hồi thì mới đúng, mà đúng hơn nữa thì phải xài nhiều loại thì mới biết loại nào ok.
> 
> 
> mà bác chủ đã từng xài hàng germany lần nào chưa ? em thì từng đi sing mua hàng mới chánh hãng , giá cao tới nóc nhưng được 1 cái là sau 9 năm xài nó chưa rơ, vẫn chính xác , chắc có lẽ người ta chạy nhẹ nhàng , vật liệu mềm mại quá nên nó vẫn tốt... cũng may khách hàng trả tiền cho cái đó chứ em trả thì em khóc thét , chỉ 1 cây ray dài 450 và 1 block size 15  thôi quy ra tiền thời điểm này đủ em mua 3 bộ cả ray và visme hàng 2nd còn leng keng mà vẫn dư chút chút.... giá của nó là 495 dola sing thôi.


Em không nói suông đâu bác ak. CPC tốt vì có những ưu điểm vượt trội hơn so với hãng khác của Đài Loan. Còn Hàng của Bosch - Germany thì số 1 thế giới rồi giá của nó gấp mấy lần. Bên em cũng có cung cấp nek.

----------


## Thanh Trượt Cpc

> Nếu mà nói hàng taiwan mà gần giống hàng Đức chắc ý đang nói là giống được cái mã bề ngoài ấy. Còn chất lượng thì tốt hay không tốt chứ giống là giống thế nào?
> Vậy nên là hiểu rồi đó, được cái mã thôi, chất thì miễn bàn. Chứ nếu bảo tốt như hàng Đức thì bọn Đức nỏ tự tử chết rồi. Luyện kim thì so với japan trước đê rồi hãy tới EU. CPC về thương hiệu chưa vượt được HIWIN, nói gì vượt qua THK hay những thương hiệu mạnh khác.


xin lỗi em không phô trương đâu bác, tại sao em lại nói như dzị thì em có cơ sở để khẳng định về chất lượng. Nếu bác mún biết thì inbox e đi e nói cho bác biết tại sao e lại nói như vây.

----------


## Thanh Trượt Cpc

> mùi gì ở đây hà bác?
> 
> chỉ hơi lộ và phô chút thôi, làm thương mại kiểu đó chắc sống được dăm ba bữa.
> 
> thanks


XIn lỗi em đăng bài không phải em muốn bán sản phẩm em chỉ hỏi ý kiến của mọi người về nhu cầu tiêu dùng thôi. Chắc bác đã hiểu nhầm ý em.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nói chung là anh cambodia cứ đưa thông số kỹ thậut và chất lượng ra kèm theo cái giá của CPC thì mới biết được.

Xu hướng chung của thị trường là: giá cả phải chăng, chất lượng vừa đủ!

----------


## CKD

Là kỹ thuật thì không có gì để mà phải dấu, nên cũng chẵng có lý do gì để mà phải inbox cả. Bạn có niềm tin, có cơ sở để khẵng định chất lượng như mình nói thì cứ thẳng thắn nêu lên. Chẵng có gì mà cần phải âm thầm, riêng để phải inbox.

Còi nói về chất lượng mà so sánh, so với Đức thì mọi người nói phô là đúng (quan điểm riêng của mình cũng vậy).
Công nghệ luyện kim là bí mật, không có dễ dàng chuyển giao như những công nghệ khác. Vụ này anh em nào biết về ngành luyện kim đều hiểu rỏ, tại sao thép Nhật khác thép china, taiwan, càng hiểu rỏ thép EU nó khác thép Nhật thế nào.
Ray vít thì ngoài cái mã bề ngoài, được gia công qua dây chuyền công nghệ, nếu đầu tư đủ thì bóng đẹp như nhau là chuyện bình thường ở phố huyện. Độ cứng bền mặt? Thành phần hợp kim?... chỉ nói lên một phần của chất lượng, không nói hết được độ bền.

----------

cuong, Thanh Trượt Cpc

----------


## Ga con

E nghe giống a Quảng quá, thiệt là éo thể tin nổi  :Mad: .

Thanks

----------


## Tuanlm

> xin lỗi em không phô trương đâu bác, tại sao em lại nói như dzị thì em có cơ sở để khẳng định về chất lượng. Nếu bác mún biết thì inbox e đi e nói cho bác biết tại sao e lại nói như vây.


Mấy anh China chuyên cái trò mèo đi đêm. Lên trên này rồi mà vẫn giở chiêu đó.
Mịa, đến cái công tắc làm cũng éo xong nói chi đến đồ khác
http://anninhthudo.vn/quan-su/nhat-r...oc/532851.antd

----------


## nhatson

chú này chắc bê nguyên bài  marketing cho sản phẩm tiêu dùng qua tbi công nghiệp

dễ dàng hơn, sao ko cung cấp những thông tin như cty ccap san phảm cho các tbi nào đó
ví dụ như tbi cty được lựa chọn cho 1 dòng máy nào của DMG mori seki chẳng hạn

----------

cuong

----------


## Diyodira

> XIn lỗi em đăng bài không phải em muốn bán sản phẩm em chỉ hỏi ý kiến của mọi người về nhu cầu tiêu dùng thôi. Chắc bác đã hiểu nhầm ý em.


bác hỏi xong tự trả lời luôn rồi "còn gì nữa đâu mà khóc với sầu".
thực sự bác muốn giới thiệu bán hàng thì cứ nói rõ ràng về chất lượng, thông số kỹ thuật chính xác, nằm ở tầm chất lượng nào trên thị trường (nhắc lại là cần phải trung thực và chính xác), giá cả tốt nhất có thể thì ae sẽ ủng hộ thôi.
thanks

----------

